

You Can Be Too Beautiful - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/03/you-can-be-too-beautiful/309227/

======
lutusp
> Last year, a modeling contest claimed to have found the most beautiful woman
> in Britain: Florence Colgate, an 18-year-old who worked at a chip shop in
> Kent.

A picture of Ms. Colgate:
[http://a.abcnews.go.com/images/News/abc_florence_colgate_dm_...](http://a.abcnews.go.com/images/News/abc_florence_colgate_dm_120425_wg.jpg)

Hmm -- it seems beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Compare the above to
Ellen Page, my favorite actress right now (get ready to have your heart
broken):

<http://www.hdwallpapers.in/walls/ellen_page-wide.jpg>

To me, it's no contest. Reasonable people may differ, but ...

~~~
kirualex
Well as you pointed out, beauty is relative, and that me be the beauty of it !

------
Yaa101
Something I noticed in the last 30 years is that the common man/woman is
having an increased problem with anything that stands outside mediocrisy at
either side of the spectrum. I have a feeling that they feel intimidated by
super performers and feel superior towards under performers, no matter what
subject, beauty, skill or education. The people that live from catering stuff
to the biggest group of consumers like model agencies, advertising buro's and
tv makers, increasingly make use of middle of the road models and performers
as there is the most money to be made.

------
cafard
Must be true--it has footnotes.

A.J. Liebling wrote years ago that there is a suspicion that men who are too
good looking are simpletons, and compared it to the racetrack notion that gray
horses quite--both, he said, are easier to spot.

